# The Pylon by Limelight Mechanics



## kimbo (12/10/15)

More here: http://www.vapoteurs.net/info-batch-pylon-box-sx350j-limelight/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape (12/10/15)

Beauty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (12/10/15)

I know I whinge a lot, but for 320 Euro's you'd at least expect some rounding and better finishing on the edges and corners on the faceplate

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paulie (12/10/15)

looks kuk to me for the price


----------



## andro (12/10/15)

not my cup of tea. like the pipe but this look rushed...


----------



## phanatik (13/10/15)

ok so is it just me or are they a bit late to the party?
I would have loved to have seen a 40 - 60w "pipe"
I think with lipo batteries being used, one could perhaps re-imagine the pipes that used to run off 18350's?
Just a thought....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (13/10/15)

Doesn't appeal to me at all. Single battery not my thing and to me it's quite ugly. I'll pass.


----------



## kimbo (17/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

